# Aggggghhhhhhhhhhh!



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

AGHHH!
THE MALE BETTA ATE THE EGGS. NOTHING LEFT!

why is this happened?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay let me first say please try to keep all your threads together instead of starting a new one for something that is very similar to all your other threads. Unless you are going to want to post about something totally different please keep them in the same thread. We do read all the new posts so we will get to it. Thank-you.Now to the problem at hand. There are a few reasons the male may have eaten all the eggs, first it may be that bettas first time spawning which sometimes he does not know what he is doing, second the eggs may have been infertile so the male disposed of them, third you may not have conditioned long enough, people think that males dont need to be conditioned for long periods of time but they do, at the minimum 2 weeks, some people say one week and they can go but that just wont cut it in most situations. another reason may be that while you are conditioning you are not feeding them high in protein and fat foods, like live foods or frozen mysis shrimp, bloodworms etc. so you might need to switch to something like that. Hope this helps


----------



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

sorry for the many threads.
i think the problem is i did not have conditioned them 
long enough.

thank you


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

no it is okay we are just trying not to clog the forum with so many threads that can be kept into fewer threads. Well just condition longer and you shouldnt have a problem because you have spawned before just not successfully


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

did you feed him when he was tending the nest???


----------



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

another question...
what is cheaper halfmoon or crowntail?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

definately crowntail without a doubt


----------



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

*price*

what is the price of crowntail and halfmoon?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well they can be a wide range of prices and that depends on colours how nice the fins are etc.. but here at my store for the normal ones a crowntail is $5.99, and a halfmoon is $20.00


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

at petco its like $5.99 and a HM is $14.99


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

At my petco a ct is $7.49 and a hm is $13.99


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Hi, what Lethbridge says is true. I have found that when my bettas spawn and the male get all his eggs tended to, lol I uauslly feed my males at the other end of the tank until the eggs hatch. It might not work for some people but I have a bit of luck doing that. After they hatch until they become free swimming I'll usually feed him also.:shock2: Just a suggestion. *


----------



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

oh..... what it is solid color? is the price is the same?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

crestancestry said:


> oh..... what it is solid color? is the price is the same?


 Ok, solid color is a fish of one color. A solid blue fish would be blue and only blue, no other colors.
You asked about price. If your going to buy at a petstore the prices you were told are true but for pure breeder raised bettas you might end up paying anywhere from $20 to more than $500. Solid color pricing is whatever a breeder wants it to be. But petstores have the same price and most of the time the prices are based on tails rather than colors.


----------



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

oh...tnx.
ill start breeding them january 5
i hope my research is enough to successfully breed and raise its fry.
thank you all


----------



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

any tips? before i start to breed?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

How long have you conditioned them for? What size spawning tank are you using? What do you plan to feed the fry?


----------



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

i have conditioned them for almost 2 weeks. the tank is just fine big enough 12inches long the water is 5inch high. i feed them bbs egg.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

are you going to feed bbs right from the start? they may be too small to eat that right from the start so you may need to feed infusoria or egg yoke to begin with.


----------



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

we dont have lettuce here.
so i cant make infusoria


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

you dont necessarily need lettuce you can use anything that will break down, or again use the egg yoke method, if not only the strongest fry will survive which in a way is a good thing


----------



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

what the heck!. the female betta break the nest aww....


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

If the female does not like the nest the male has made she will destroy it and he will have to make a new one and she wont spawn until he makes a nest she approves of


----------



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

now...my male betta dot want to make a new nest


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well you will need to recondition them both again, then try again


----------

